# My videos on mandolin :-)



## linoy

Hee!!

I will be happy to hear your opinions about my playing and my photos from the last big concert I have. I play 10 years on mandolin and I did bagrut exam in music, so I really like this instrument and classic music.

My videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/IsraeLinoy

My photos:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There are one of my videos:






Thanks,

Linoy Israel.


----------

